# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  άκεφο θυλικό Gouldian

## Windsa

Σημερα το πρωι το θυλικο μου Γουλδιαν ητανε πολυ ακεφο.
1 - δεν κελαιδαγε, 
2 - ανασενε πολυ συχνα και με καθε αναπνη κανοντας ενα "κλακ", 
3 - με καθε ανασα κουναγε τη ουρα της κατο, 
4 - τα φτερα λιγο κατεβασμενα, 
5 - χορις ορεξη για πεταγμα και δεν κουνιοτανε πολυ... 
6 - λιγο φουσκομενη η κιλια της απο κατο.

Το αρσενικο μια χαρα, ορεξατο για τα παντα.

Πριν 5 μερες τους εβαλα τη φολια και αρχισαν να μπενουν καπου καπου... βαλανε και λιγο νιμα... ομος δεν φενοτανε πολυ ενθουσιασμενη απο τη φολιά. 
Κοκκαλο σουπιας τρωνε παρα πολυ, ασβεστιο τους δινο τελεφτεες 5 μερεσ 3 σταγονες στο νερο. Σημερα τους εβαλα 15 σταγονες, σκεφτικα ησος εχι αυγο η θηλικια και δεν μπορει να το βγαλει.
Ελπιζω οταν θα ερθο σπιτι (στης 5-6 το βραδυ) θα νε καλυτερα... αλιοσ αν ειναι οντοσ αυγο μαλλων θα χρεαστει να δωσω σταγονεσ ασβεστίου απευτιασ στο ραμφος.

Εχετε αλλες ιδεες?
θα παρω τηλ. στον πτηνιατρο σε λιγο....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ στο θέμα που είχα εγώ.
Βάλε και μια λευκή σελίδα να δεις τα κόπρανα.



viewtopic.php?f=43&t=386


viewtopic.php?f=43&t=838


viewtopic.php?f=67&t=741

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω το θέμα σου κοίταξα ένα βίντεο που ένα πουλάκι έχει ακάρεα .Στο βάζω έτσι κάνει;

[youtube:1jqwikv3]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJWsARhbbOE[/youtube:1jqwikv3]

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Πολινα πιασ'την και φυσηξε την στην κοιλια να δεις αν εχει καρινιασει ή αν εχει καποιο αυγο που δεν μπορει να βγαλει. 
To πιθανοτερο ειναι να εχει ακαρεα σε προχωρημενο σταδιο.
Βαλτης μια σταγονα Pulmosan αφου πρωτα ακουσεις και τον γιατρο τι εχει να σου πει.
Αν μπορεις να την χωρησεις απο τον αρσενικο και να την βαλεις καπου πιο ζεστα.
Αν οχι τοτε φροντισε να μην εχει καθολου ανταγωνισμο στην τροφη για να μην στρεσαρετε επιπλεον.
Βαλτης ενα χαμηλο καπακι με τροφη και αυγοτροφη στον πατο του κλουβιου και μια ποτιστρα με πολυβιταμινες ή calci-lux ορθια διπλα του.
Πες μας και τι θα σου πει ο γιατρος και αν το δει.

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαειστω Κωνσταντινε, 
...η δικια μου δεν κηματε με το κεφαλι κατο απο τα φτερα... απλα καθετε, παρακολουθει το σθντροφο και δεν κουνιετε πολυ, δεν σφιριζει οπος παντα... 

Κοπρανα μου φανικαν normal... θα ξανακιταξω παλι μολις θα ερθω σπιτι. Χτες το βράδυ ητανε μια χαρα και σιμερα να...  :sad: 

με πιανει πανικος.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ευχαειστω Κωνσταντινε, 
> ...η δικια μου δεν κηματε με το κεφαλι κατο απο τα φτερα... απλα καθετε, παρακολουθει το σθντροφο και δεν κουνιετε πολυ, δεν σφιριζει οπος παντα... 
> 
> Κοπρανα μου φανικαν normal... θα ξανακιταξω παλι μολις θα ερθω σπιτι. Χτες το βράδυ ητανε μια χαρα και σιμερα να... 
> 
> με πιανει πανικος.


Μην πανικοβάλλεσαι.Η δική μου δεν είναι δραστήρια όλες τις φορές,αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να έχει κάτι από τη στιγμή που τρώει, δεν είναι φουσκωμένη,τα κόπρανα της είναι οκ,νομίζω.

----------


## Windsa

οχι Κωσταντινε, δεν κανει ετσι καθολου... 
και η ανασα τουσ μεχρι χτεσ το βραδυ ειτανε καθαρη χορισ θοριβο.

Οδυσεα, σε προχοριμενο δεν εχει σιγουρα... αφου το θηλικο τραγουδαγε σαν τρελο, το αρσενικο δεν τραγουδαγε... ομοσ τορα με τη παρουσια τησ φωλιας αρχισε να τραγουδαει λιγο κι αυτος. Απλα ανιγοκλινουν το στομα καπυ καπου... οχι ετσι πως διχνει το βιντεο του Κωνσταντινου παντως.

Να τους δοσω το Pulmosan εστο και προλιπτικα.
Για αυγο θα κιταξω αποψε. Κριμα, δεν ηθελα να το στρεσαρο...

----------


## Windsa

"Βαλτης ενα χαμηλο καπακι με τροφη και αυγοτροφη στον πατο του κλουβιου και μια ποτιστρα με πολυβιταμινες ή calci-lux ορθια διπλα του."

Οδυσσεα, δεν καθετε στο πατο, στο κλαδακι ειναι.
Της πολιβιταμινες Bogena τους εδινα για μια βδομαδα μολις τα πηρα και τωρα καπου καπου τα δινω... να μη βγει πολυ φοβαμαι.
Ασβεστιο Tabernil calcio δινω τελεφτεες 5 μερες... 3 σταγονες στο νερο.

----------


## Windsa

Ο Ακριβος Αχιλλεας δεν μου ειπε τυποτα σχεδων, ειπε φερ το...
Ο Δημιτριαδης Κωστας δεν απανταει...  :sad: 

Παντοσ νομιζο οτι ειναι η Δυστοκία.... Ο Αλεξανδροσ εγραψε "Για μένα η καλύτερη μέθοδος είναι η χορήγηση μιας σταγόνας ασβεστίου απευθείας στο στόμα, κάθε 15 λεπτά. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έπειτα από 2-3 ώρες θα έχει αποβληθεί τα αυγό. Αυτές τις ώρες καλό είναι να βρίσκεται σε κλουβί με θερμοκρασία περίπου στους 30 βαθμούς."

Μολισ θα ερθω σπιτι θα κιταξω, κι αν ειναι οντοσ δυστοκια και θα δινω μια σταγονα ασβεστιου καθε 15 λεπτα δεν θα ειναι πολυ? Δηλαδη ποσεσ σταγονεσ θα δοσω μετα απο 2 ωρεσ?

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Πολινα αν μιλαμε για calci lux στο νερο δεν ειναι πολυ η μια σταγονα καθε 15 λεπτα.
Για το ασβεστιο σε σταγονες που τις προσθετεις στο νερο δεν γνωριζω αν ο Αλεξανδρος εννοει την σταγονα αρεωμενη ή οχι.
Παντως στην δυστοκια να ξερεις πως το πουλακι αρχικα το βλεπεις πως προσπαθει να βγαλει το αυγο ειτε ειναι σε κλαδι ειτε στην φωλια.
Αν δεν τα καταφερει, τοτε πολυ συντομα θα εχει καταπονηθει και θα καθησει στον πατο του κλουβιου χωρις να μπορει να κανει και πολλα.
Αυτα φυσικα αν κρατησουν πανω απο μια μερα, δυσκολα θα βγαλει κιαλλη μερα ζωντανο το πουλακι.
Εγω παντως οπως το περιγραφεις μου ακουγεται για ακαρεα.
Αλλα οπως ξερεις το φορουμ δεν ειναι και το καλητερο μερος για διαγνωσεις.
Αν σκοπευεις να πιασεις αυριο το πουλακι να το εξετασεις, πηγαινε σε ενα ησυχο μερος και φερε το ραμφος του πολυ κοντα στο αυτι σου ωστε να ακουσεις την αναπνοη του. 
Εαν εχει ακαρεα θα το καταλαβεις σιγουρα γιατι θα ακουσεις ενα κλικ κλικ.
Τοτε δεν θα εχεις παρα να κανεις και στα 2 θεραπεια για τα ακαρεα της τραχειας.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλίνα κάτι νεότερο για το πουλάκι;

----------


## Windsa

> Πωλίνα κάτι νεότερο για το πουλάκι;


τα νεα:
Ήρθα σπίτι και το βρήκα και παλι χαρούμενο και ζωηρό...πέταγε, σφύριζε, έτρωγε, τα φτερά κανονικά, κουτσουλιές normal ίσος λίγο πιο ανοιχτόχρωμες απο τον αρσενικό αλλα οχι μεγάλες ή υγρές. Κανονικά.  Για τη νύχτα έβαλα  μια πλευρά του κλουβιού κάκτο απο μια λάμπα για να ζεσταθεί. Και συνεχίζω χορήγηση ασβεστίου 15 σταγόνες στο νερό. Η κοιλίτσα της ειναι φουσκωμένη όμως και μου φάνηκε οτι εχει και πιο πολυ βάρος... φανταστείτε οταν πηδάει απο κλαδακι σε κλαδακι κάποιες φορές σαν να ψυλοπεφτει πίσω (δηλαδή το ποπό τησ έγινε βαρύ και της τραβάει πίσω), δεν πέφτει βέβαια απο κλαδί.  Ισοσ ανασαίνει λιγο πιο συχνά.
Σήμερα το πρωί πέταγε στο κλουβί σαν να κανει άσκηση, δηλαδή πέταγε εξεπίτηδες χωρίς λόγο...

Πήρα χτες το Pulmosan Bogena (με Ivermektine) αλλά ακόμα δεν το έβαλα.  Αφου δεν εχω σιγουρέψει οτι εχει ακαρεα 100%...  Μπορώ να το βάλω το Pulmosan και ετσι, προληπτικά? 

Δεν εχω δει τησ προσπάθειες να βγάλει το αυγό. Ουτε καν ζευγάρωμα δεν έχω δει... μια φορα  εχω δει να μπαίνουν και οι δυο μαζι στι φωλιά... και μια φορα ηδα που χόρεψε ο αρσενικός για τη θηλυκά... Δεν ειμαι σίγουρη αν όντος ζευγάρωσαν...

Τώρα δεν ξέρω, να το πιάσω απόψε το πουλάκι και να τησ βαλω φάρμακο ή να περιμένω λιγο αφού φαίνεται καλλίτερα??? Αμα πρόκειται να κάνει αυγά δεν θέλω να το στρεσάρω... Αμα ομοσ κινδυνεύει η ζωη τησ καλύτερα να το στρεσάρω αντί να μου πεθάνει...

----------


## Windsa

καθόμουν χτες μιάμιση ώρα να τα παρακολουθώ και τράβηξα μερικές φωτογραφίες...  εδω μπορείτε να δείτε τη φουσκωμένη κοιλίτσα τησ μικρής μου.
Περισσότερες φώτο εδώ - http://picasaweb.google.com/Windsas/MyGuldianFinches#

----------


## vagelis76

[ot:22zt8bly]είναι πανέμορφα και ολα να πάνε καλά Πωλίνα!!!![/ot:22zt8bly]

----------


## Windsa

παιδια, sos!!!!
η μικρουλα εκανε ενα αυγο καθοντας στο κλαδακι. Το αυγο επεσε και εσπασε...  :sad:   Ειτανε αρκετα σκλιρο οχι μαλακο η διαφανο... 
Το προβλιμα ειναι οτι δεν το εκανε στι φωλια... εχω βαλει αυτη τη στιγμη ενα ψευτικο αυγουλακι στη φολια... Πωσ μπορω να τη κανω να γεναει μεσα??? Ειναι η προτη τησ γενα... ειναι μικρουλα και δεν ξερει...

Θα βαλλω μαλλον χαρτοπερσετεσ στο πατο για να μη σπασει το επομενο... ομος αμα δεν θα καθετε πανο στα αυγα υπαρχει περιπτοση να τα ζεστανω εγω με καποιο τροπο? τι θερμοκρασια πρεπει να ειναι?  Εχει κανεις κοινονικους σπινους πανο σε αυγα????

----------


## Windsa

Δεν ξερω ισος ειναι ασπορο το αυγο... οπος ειπα δεν τα εχω δει να ζευγαρονουν...ή ισοσ ζευγαρονουν πολυ πρωι η την ωρα που λειπουμε στη δουλια?...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πωλήνα είναι έτοιμη η μικρούλα.Φωλιά έχει φτιάξει ο αρσενικός;Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις εσύ το υλικό μέσα στη φωλιά για να τη φτιάξει πιο γρήγορα ο αρσενικός.Κάνε ένα σαν στεφανάκι και βάλε το μέσα.Τώρα θα έχεις ένα αυγό κάθε μέρα.Ο αρσενικός μπορεί να τη φτιάξει σε μια μέρα.Πέρυσι  ο δικός μου επειδή ήταν έτοιμη να γεννήσει την έφτιαξε σε έξι ώρες και μετά γέννησε.Ζευγαρώνουν νωρίς το πρωί και εγώ πέρισυ δεν τα είδα την πρώτη φορά.Το κάνουν μέσα στη φωλιά για το λόγο αυτό λέγονται και ντροπαλά.

----------


## Windsa

Ο αρσενικος σημερα τραγουδαει πιο πολυ απο ποτε... τον εχω δει και παλι να χορευει... τωρα μπαινει  πιο σιχνα στη φολια... απ οσο μπορουσα να δω εχει φτιαξε το "στεφανη" γυρο απο το ψευτικο αυγουλακι. Τους εχω δει σημερα να μπενουν μαζη στη φολια και μετα ακουγα κατι αχ και οχ )))Πολυ περιεργους ηχους ))))   ::  

Μακαρη να κανει το επομενο αυγο στη φολια και οχι στο κλαδι... εχω βαλει στο πατο πολες χαρτοπετσετες για να μη σπασει το αυγο αμα θα πεσει.

Τους εχω φωτησει το εισοδο στη φολια ετσι οστε το βραδυ να φενετε πιο εντονα...

----------


## jk21

ΠΩΛΙΝΑ ολα μπηκαν στη σειρα τους.αν το αυγο ηταν πιο σκληρο οπως ειπες απο αλλα που εχεις δει στο παρελθον ισως πια να υπαρχει περισσεια ασβεστιου και επανεφερε την παροχη του σε νορμαλ δοσεις.αν βγουν και τα αλλα πολυ σκληρα ισως υπαρξει μικρο προβλημα στο τελος της εκκολαψης να το σπασουνε οι νεοσσοι(δεν ειναι κατι συχνο,μην σε αγχωνει)

----------


## Windsa

χθεσ ηχα κι αλλο ενα αυγουλακι... αυτη τη φορα μλακο και διαφανο...  :sad:  Και παλι στο πατο... 
Ισος να τα σταματισω και να περιμενω 2-3 μηνες?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ θα έλεγα να τα σταματήσεις να πάρεις τη φωλιά να ηρεμήσουν και ξεκινάς μετά απο καιρό πάλι με προετοιμασία,και θα έχει δέσει και το ζευγάρι.

----------


## vasileia

το δικό μου θυληκό πουλάκι έχει περίπου τα ίδια συμπτώματα(όχι τώρα,όταν το παθαίνει) αλλά μόνο που τα κόπρανά της γίνονται νερουλά και τα σποράκια φαίνοντε αχόνεφτα,και εκείνη όταν το παθαίνει δεν αντιδρά σε τίποτα ούτε αν την ακουμπήσω,κάθεται στον πάτο και δεν κουνιάται και σφήγκει τα ματάκια της και είναι φουσκομένη αλλά συνήθως της περνάει σε 1 μέρα ή και λιγότερο,ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα..  ::

----------


## jk21

αν εχει αχωνευτα σπορια και διαρροια δυστυχως βασιλεια εχει προβλημα .δες εδω για τα αχωνευτα  σπορια  http://www.kiklos.info/kot-check.html

ξεκινα αμεσα με καποιο απο τα 3  φαρμακα  βρεις 

 baytril 0.5% 
http://www.vetnews.gr/2008-05-20-18-...oral-susp.html

ampicillin
http://www.chevita.com/en/products/ampicillin-t.php


tabernil centamisin 
δες το συννημενο pdf αρχειο  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=495

παραλληλα ψαξε για γιατρο αν και απο οτι θυμαμαι πρεπει να μενεις εκτος καλαματας και ισως καθυστερησεις .τα φαρμακα που σου γραφω ειναι καταλληλα για κολοβακτηριδιο που αναφερει το αρθρο αλλα για αλλες λοιμωξεις του γαστρεντερικου .αν ομως υπαρχει προβλημα μηκυτιασης τοτε ισως χρειαζεται αλλο φαρμακο .μονο γιατρος που θα κανει εξεταση κοπρανων θα αποφανθει σωστα .η δικια μου παρεμβαση εχει ισχυ ελλειψει του .γραψε μας πιο φαρμακο βρηκες να σου πω τη δοση αν δεν βρεις αμεσα γιατρο.ποσες μερες εχει το προβλημα;κοιτα  αν ειναι εξογκωμενη η καρινα του πουλιου 
http://www.kiklos.info/ges-check.html

----------


## vasileia

καταρχάς δεν έχει τώρα το πρόβλημα αλλά το παθένει περίπου 1 φορά το μήνα,αλλά νομίζω πως είναι πάντα φουσκωμένη η κοιλίτσα της,ναι είναι δύσκολο να βρω γιατρο,όσους έχω ρωτήσει δεν ξέρανε,η μία μάλιστα όταν την ρώτσα τι μπορεί να έχει μου λέει''δεν ξέρω,άμα έχει κάτι θα το δεις σε κανα μήνα''τι ρωτάω τι θα δω και λέει ''ή θα σου πεθάνει ή όχι''δεν ξαναπήγα σε αυτήν...ακόμα και στην κλινική στην αθήνα πήρα τηλέφωνο και όλο έλειπε ο γιατρός..δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...  ::

----------


## jk21

βασιλεια για να ειναι τοσο καιρο πιθανον να ειναι μηκυτες (κατιντιαση ή ασπεργιλλωση ) που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θεραπευονται ευκολα .

κοιτα ομως και εδω  http://petbirds.gr/forum/t13533/  .αναφερεται προβλημα με αχωνευτα σπορια και ηταν κολοβακτηριδιο (e-coli ) .αναφερεται σαν αγωγη απο το γιατρο το vibramisin .o φωτης οταν δει το μηνυμα ισως μας διαφωτισει περισσοτερο που ηταν δικα του πουλακια ποσο διαστημα ηταν ετσι και τι εγινε με την αγωγη  (αραγε ειναι αυτο που εχασε προσφατα :winky: 

το φαρμακο αυτο ειναι δοξυκυκλινη 
http://www.pfizer.gr/media/vibramyci...tabs&syrup.pdf

που σε φαρμακα για πτηνα υπαρχει στο 

http://www.oropharma.nl/en/duiven/html/ornicure.html

----------

